
MacOS 10.14 deprecates OpenGL and OpenCL - JoshTriplett
https://developer.apple.com/macos/whats-new#deprecationofopenglandopencl
======
shurcooL
This thread seems similar to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17231593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17231593),
which was closed an hour ago as “dupe”.

Main discussion seems to be at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17231442](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17231442).

~~~
sctb
We've merged this into the one previously marked [dupe] and un-duped it.

------
bharam
What does this mean for WebGL support on Mac?

